# Guns Source of Incredible Violence



## TS36 (Dec 14, 2011)

Reading a news story and this is what a Board President of the Cook County (Chicago) board said in reference to the taxation of guns in the area.

*"It is very important to us to tax guns because we know that guns are the sources of the incredible violence we have in our neighborhoods," *

Never mind the violent individuals commiting the crimes. I wonder if it ever crossed this intellectual's mind that those people could possibly be the source of the volience in the neighborhoods?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

na, he wouldn't want to upset the voters in those neighborHOODS......................


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

LOL Because the folks with an illegal firearm (the ones most likely to commit a violent crime) are going to run right out and pay the gun tax.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Well, after they take all the guns they'll have to start taxing knives, machettes and baseball bats.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They're trying to tax the dealers first therefore running up the price of guns and ammunition. Bunch of morons. Chicago has hit #1 on the homicide list surpassing 450. Disarm your citizens and this is what happens !


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Lord help the law abiding citizens in our major US cities. I'm glad Ohio has a Concealed Carry Law. Makes me feel much safer when I'm out and about. Those SNS's are no match for a S&W.


----------

